
Is camping good for you? - silvialisam
https://travel.hostfully.com/5-reasons-why-camping-is-good-for-you-1bfd002a1fab#.dd7jn3to3
======
dalke
Bah and humbug. It reports a study that the The Camping and Caravanning Club
commissioned by Liverpool John Moores University, available at
[http://www.mountainsafety.org.nz/Files/Research-Real-Rich-
Li...](http://www.mountainsafety.org.nz/Files/Research-Real-Rich-List-
Paper.pdf) . It is not peer reviewed.

In it, an "online questionnaire was sent to 1,000 adult campers over the age
of 18 via The Camping and Caravanning Club's member database and 1,000 adult
non-campers over the age of 18."

Thus, it's hard to distinguish between "campers" and "club members." Perhaps
it's club membership which drives happiness? Or perhaps it's that happier
people are more likely to join a club.

There's no mention of a demographic comparison between the two sample groups.
If the club members tend to be richer than the non-club members, then perhaps
that's the reason for the difference. Other demographics differ as well. For
example, "Holidays under canvas just don't seem to appeal to Brits from ethnic
minorities" [https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2010/jul/09/black-
people-...](https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2010/jul/09/black-people-camp-
holidays) .

